# Where to live for an IT guy



## flaviosantini (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello!

My family and I decided to move to Australia. We are beginning the process of skilled immigrant visa.
Where do you recommend to live? It seems that I won't stick to any regional visa. 
Our first thought was Adelaide, a nice and quieter town with good quality of life, but after some googling it seems that that area is not too rich on open IT positions.

Any thoughts? 

Cheers!


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 3, 2013)

definitely not CBD because IT guy can never afford it...we are so underpaid.


----------



## flaviosantini (Apr 4, 2013)

What do you do? Dev, analysis, support... in what technology? CBD where?


----------



## flaviosantini (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a senior dot NET Developer (C# and VB dot NET, sorry but this forum thought that I was posting external links).
Basically very proficient in MS Technology with 10+ years of experience. And before that, VB 5 and 6.
Thanks for your help!

Flavio Santini


----------

